# small plates



## jme_jett (Jul 11, 2005)

i have dug 3 of these, all different. they seem too small to be saucers?


----------



## jme_jett (Jul 11, 2005)

bottom.


----------



## jme_jett (Jul 11, 2005)

heres another.


----------



## jme_jett (Jul 11, 2005)

bottom.


----------



## madman (Jul 11, 2005)

yo jj ive found lots of these mabey kids tea set  also lots of soap dishes  mike


----------



## diggerjeff (Jul 11, 2005)

butter pat dish.


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Jul 11, 2005)

Some of the small saucers used to be used to place butter pats on in restaurants. Usually they were quite thick porcelain. Lots were used in hotels. Smaller thin porcelain ones were usually for dolls made before plastics became common. I have found tiny teapots, cups and saucers while digging.
                                                                                      Cliff


----------



## Flaschenjager (Jul 11, 2005)

Hi *jme_jett * -
 Butter pats are nice to find while digging for bottles. RR or railroad pats sell for a chunk of money. I'm curious about the second one you posted. When you get it cleaned up good, please post a close-up photo of the top stamp or markings/pattern. It also seems pretty deep for a butter pat, may just be the photo.

 The top one and I'm no expert, but researched pats for a long time, looks like ACL (Atlantic Coast Line - I'm not sure what area of the country you're in). It's a less desirable pattern because it is so plain. Don't quote me on this, but I've seen this one a good bit and would say it is common. 

 They should date c1920s. Probably mid to late 20s.


----------



## jme_jett (Jul 14, 2005)

here is a better pic of the pattern   doesnt seem like anything special to me!   thanks for imformation!


----------



## jme_jett (Jul 14, 2005)

oops!


----------

